
Book: Turning the Flywheel - mooreds
https://feld.com/archives/2019/09/book-turning-the-flywheel.html
======
basicplus2
Reads like they are trying for perpetual motion... but eventually prices can
go no lower

~~~
mooreds
Quality can go up though. So effective price can go down.

